# 1952 Boys Schwinn Panther



## hzqw2l (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my new summer rider.  Picked it up in February.  

All original complete bike.  Some chrome flaking on the front fender and a little paint fade but just the right patina for a 60 year old bike.

Just installed the WW tires today.  Ready for spring.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 14, 2011)

I know where that exact same bike is!


----------



## slick (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW I love it! That color combo is my favorite besides the dark green light green. That seat is a pretty rare seat with the side crash rails. I have the same seat on my 1948 B6.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks

It gets better.  I bought the Boys Panther at an online auction about 90 miles from where I live.  I went to pick the bike up and there was a guy putting a note on the bike.  I went to get the bike to load it up and he said his wife had an original girls Panther and knowing what I paid for the boys bike he asked if I'd be interested in her bike.  I contacted them about a month later and bought this gem.

1952 Black and Red Girls Panther with documented history from the original owner.  My wife and I drove up to pick the bike up and ened up talking to the owners for a while.  She had the Warranty card and lock guarantee card filled out by the dealer when she got the bike for her 9th birthday in 1953.  She also had the original saddle bags that were on the bike in the 1950's. 









Owner on her bike in 1954 with accessories.





Owners cousin on the bike in 1955.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright John!

Now I know why I was able to buy your wife old two tone blue 49 Panther.

My wife and I love your old bike so much, that I always wondered why you sold it.

I can certainly see why now. The 52 black and red is spectacular!

The provenance is fabulous!


----------



## robertc (Apr 14, 2011)

Love the fact you received the history of the bike with photos. Makes it worth more in my book. Great bikes, both of them


----------



## Autocycle38 (Apr 14, 2011)

I literally bought the same bike the other day.. 52 panther. It was a steal for only $200 Mine is the two tone green but unfortunately i am missing the tank.. I would however like to know about some parts.. For example what type of rims were original with this bike.. Mine has drop centers on it but in pictures I've been seeing them with the squared off type I am also missing the correct hub bracket that holds the arm to the frame.. The one on it is far too big. If it has the wrong rims and bracket likely the hubs are not correct either... Do you have any pictures of that bracket and the rear and front hubs in general? Mine needs a full restoration chrome is probably trash (under horrible looking silver paint) and I suspect the frame was repainted. So I'm looking at rechroming the stem, handlebars, sprocket, and delta light and repainting it right while installing new rims and a repop horn tank.. I want it to look like it did back in 1952 with all the correct parts and seeing as a previous owner already attempted their own "restoration" sigh... I don't have much choice as all the original finishes are gone.. So any input on the rims and/or hubs and other original equipment would be greatly appreciated.

-Tom


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 14, 2011)

Autocycle38 said:


> For example what type of rims were original with this bike..
> So any input on the rims and/or hubs and other original equipment would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Tom




Hey Tom,
Panthers should have standard Chrome schwinn S-2 rims.  Front hub was Schwinn scripted and Rear should be New Departure Coaster Brake.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2011)

This is the rare exception where a girls bike is cooler than the boys! The whole story of the girls bike is priceless! Both bikes are awesome!


----------



## snickle (Apr 16, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> This is the rare exception where a girls bike is cooler than the boys! The whole story of the girls bike is priceless! Both bikes are awesome!




My thoughts exactly.. the pictures make for a home run.


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Jul 26, 2011)

*schwinn panther*

How much do you have a front brake for this & how much shipped to 55350?


----------



## panther boy (Jul 26, 2011)

*panther*

Autocycle38 

I literally bought the same bike the other day.. 52 panther. It was a steal for only $200 Mine is the two tone green but unfortunately i am missing the tank.. I would however like to know about some parts.. For example what type of rims were original with this bike.. Mine has drop centers on it but in pictures I've been seeing them with the squared off type I am also missing the correct hub bracket that holds the arm to the frame.. The one on it is far too big. If it has the wrong rims and bracket likely the hubs are not correct either... Do you have any pictures of that bracket and the rear and front hubs in general? Mine needs a full restoration chrome is probably trash (under horrible looking silver paint) and I suspect the frame was repainted. So I'm looking at rechroming the stem, handlebars, sprocket, and delta light and repainting it right while installing new rims and a repop horn tank.. I want it to look like it did back in 1952 with all the correct parts and seeing as a previous owner already attempted their own "restoration" sigh... I don't have much choice as all the original finishes are gone.. So any input on the rims and/or hubs and other original equipment would be greatly appreciated.
-Tom 

Tom, 
I have a panther that I bought when I was about 13 with my paper route money--Long story, but I restored it and in doing so accumulated a bunch of parts and spares. If you need anything, let me know.
tom young


----------



## elginkid (Aug 5, 2011)

Did anyone notice (and I missed it) that the 1955 photo shows a set of caliper brakes on the front?  That seems like a really uncommon (and now missing) accessory.  Especially mated to the springer fork.

Wes


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 5, 2011)

elginkid said:


> Did anyone notice (and I missed it) that the 1955 photo shows a set of caliper brakes on the front?  That seems like a really uncommon (and now missing) accessory.  Especially mated to the springer fork.
> 
> Wes




Good catch.  I still have them.  Her father was a machinist and added the caliper to the locking fork tube.  I left them off, since they weren't original to the bike and pinched the fender a bit.


----------

